# my puppy diamond



## eminem (Feb 24, 2008)

my new puppy diamond. can u all tell me if she is a am staff


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

lovely dog soz i cant tell the difference between a staff and a pit soz ....

but from google looks more like a staff


----------



## eminem (Feb 24, 2008)

ok thanks mate


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

Shes gorgeous, looks like my little pit brandy


















Brandy is the sweetest thing, love her to bits.


----------



## eminem (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks mate i i like your dog to:2thumb:


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

looks like a pit to me.


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

kirsten said:


> looks like a pit to me.


 may just be a cross.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Please remember about certain illegal breeds and how you would be putting them at risk by posting pictures of them on a public forum.

I would hope your dog is just a x breed.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What makes you ask the question, what did you buy her as?? i agree if you have a Pit best not tell the world as you are endangering your dogs life


----------



## eminem (Feb 24, 2008)

i got told it was a am staff


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Right.....

And you do know they are classed as "Type" so are illegal dont you? There considered as the show version of the APBT.

And your sat in one of the worst hot spots for dogs being siezed...


----------



## eminem (Feb 24, 2008)

i got told it was a am staff


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

marthaMoo said:


> Right.....
> 
> And you do know they are classed as "Type" so are illegal dont you? There considered as the show version of the APBT.
> 
> And your sat in one of the worst hot spots for dogs being siezed...


staffs are fine to be kept over there. From my experience with pits(own currently 4, previously 3 others) this is a cross. Face isn't formed the right way, and the legs are to bulldog like. An ACTUAL pitbull has long, lanky legs, thick chest, quite thin hindquarters, muscular back of the head, and a flat non-wrinkled forhead(this is all seen in brandy). Pitbulls are always asumed to be many other breeds(mastiffs, cancorso,olde boston dogge, bull terrier, american bulldog, etc,etc), and are 3/4 of the time accused of it being a pitbull who attacked when it was some other breed.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

does it have to be a amstaff or am i missing something?

didn't see the parents, got it delivered, i don't get it, was it dial a puppy like pizza?


----------



## eminem (Feb 24, 2008)

i will be see the mum dad this week


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

eminem said:


> i will be see the mum dad this week


shouldn't you have done that before getting the pup?

to have a look at temperments, attitude, health checks, size and weight, condition of what your pup would turn out like


----------



## eminem (Feb 24, 2008)

i no i cont do nothink now i have the pup now


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Aren't am staffs different to pit bulls?


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

just sounds like another back yard breeder to me, so it could be mixed with all kinds,

diamond is a little stunner mate what ever he is, he will turn out beautiful, but considering that you don't now much about the parents its hard to say 

few puppies for sale on this link for you to compare it too

UK American Staffordshire Terrier Puppies


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

gwinni said:


> Aren't am staffs different to pit bulls?


yes they are, Amstaffs were bred for the show ring, they look totally different from pit bulls


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

POAGeckos said:


> Shes gorgeous, looks like my little pit brandy


Errm, IMO your Brandy doesn't look _anything_ like a pit bull terrier...:whistling2:


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Am staffs American Staffordshire Terrier Pictures - picture of American Staffordshire Terrier, photos of American Staffordshire Terrier
Pit bulls American Pit Bull Terrier Pictures - picture of American Pit Bull Terrier, photos of American Pit Bull Terrier
Not sure how much difference there is but the pits seem to be bigger and heftier than the am staff, which are bigger built than our staffies here.


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks andy i just googled it LOL i'd always thought they were seperate breeds in thier own right just as the irish staffie is.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

gwinni said:


> LOL i'd always thought they were seperate breeds in thier own right just as the irish staffie is.


This is my understanding of what a Staffordshire Bull Terrier looks like as I know someone who has a pair of them...:hmm:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

the am staff has a overall wider build, shoulders , neck, head and bigger overall 

the pit is skinnier and not built as much, with smaller neck and head shoulders


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

It annoys me how American pits are illegal, they seem really awesome dogs from what ive seen


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Yup that's a british staff i think trillian, but you also get an irish staffie and an american staffie.


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

Trillian said:


> Errm, IMO your Brandy doesn't look _anything_ like a pit bull terrier...:whistling2:


 sorry, but that is a BULLTERRIER not a pitbullterrier.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Natonstan said:


> It annoys me how American pits are illegal, they seem really awesome dogs from what ive seen


its all down to knowledge

most people cant tell the difference, media and police included so a dog bites someone, they say "pit bull type" everyone shortens that to pit bull,

then you hear rumours and paper storys "pit bull bites child" 

most are some sort of cross breed, bulldogs, mastiffs, american bulldogs, pit bulls, staffs, amstaffs, boxers, they all end up looking the same but still get the pit bull type stamped on them 

little test for you Pet Pitbull - Find the Pit Bull


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

gwinni said:


> Yup that's a british staff i think trillian, but you also get an irish staffie and an american staffie.


Doh, shows what I know. :lol2:


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

RasperAndy said:


> its all down to knowledge
> 
> most people cant tell the difference, media and police included so a dog bites someone, they say "pit bull type" everyone shortens that to pit bull,
> 
> ...


 Almost exactly what I had said. Alot of people are just not as intelligent about these things, and just instantly think anything that is to do with a bite from a dog "must have been a pitbull."


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

POAGeckos said:


> Almost exactly what I had said. Alot of people are just not as intelligent about these things, and just instantly think anything that is to do with a bite from a dog "must have been a pitbull."


shame isn't it,


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

am staff and irish staff is a name used for pit types alot...am staff is the official "breed" in america for showrings 
either way i wouldnt flaunt her about if shes the "type" she could be seized and killed


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Heh I actually had no idea you could get American Bulldogs untill a few days ago when I spotted a book about them!


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

LOL i like that find the pit bull seen it before and got my mum and couple of mates to try and they got it wrong! Aw i like number 17 i've got one but not the short haired!


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I used to have a staffy, he was the most lovely dog ever, was gutted when he had to be PTS  but that puppy does not look like a staff, its face is too long and soft

I didnt realise that any dogs were illegal in the UK, I thought it was just abroad, how sad


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

From what i've read on how they go about decideing a "pit bull type" my dog bailey would fit pretty close even tho he's collie staffie cross which i can prove coz my auntie bred him and owns both parents, couple of bros and sisters!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> I used to have a staffy, he was the most lovely dog ever, was gutted when he had to be PTS  but that puppy does not look like a staff, its face is too long and soft
> 
> I didnt realise that any dogs were illegal in the UK, I thought it was just abroad, how sad


yeah theres four breeds illegal in the UK shame as it should be the deed not the breed but the Dangerous Dogs Act 1991 does also cover any dog thats out of control its just those four banned outright...suprised itsnot more tbh


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Natonstan said:


> Heh I actually had no idea you could get American Bulldogs untill a few days ago when I spotted a book about them!


well there is also 3 different types of american bulldogs, :lol2:

the johnsons, the scott and the hybrids


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

gwinni said:


> From what i've read on how they go about decideing a "pit bull type" my dog bailey would fit pretty close even tho he's collie staffie cross which i can prove coz my auntie bred him and owns both parents, couple of bros and sisters!


your lucky you can prove it hun....any dog that fits the type needs to be proven not to be a pit which is very hard to do...guessin alot of ppl have lost staffy crosses that are completly soft cos of that law


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

ami_j said:


> your lucky you can prove it hun....any dog that fits the type needs to be proven not to be a pit which is very hard to do...guessin alot of ppl have lost staffy crosses that are completly soft cos of that law


in all fairness, they test the dog before destroying it, people have had there pit bulls tested and handed back to them as they weren't viscous, but there is certain conditions they have to stick to


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

RasperAndy said:


> in all fairness, they test the dog before destroying it, people have had there pit bulls tested and handed back to them as they weren't viscous, but there is certain conditions they have to stick to


 they do test them but the dog is taken from its family and being held as a "dangerous dog" how much attention and love do you think they get? and proving your dogs not a pit is difficult indeed...all this info comes from roger mugford himself as him and one of my college tutors who was an ex rspca worker get called up to help define pitbulls...he told us all this in a lecture


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

well there are tones of pit bulls by me :lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

RasperAndy said:


> well there are tones of pit bulls by me :lol2:


 and i hope they survive i really do...but forcing them underground means that alot of undesirable ppl want and get them because of this which leads to bad treatment and breeding and therefore the dogs get more nasty because thats howtheir owners want them which plays into the perception...in reality they are lovely dogs that were bred to be great with ppl even when ripped up after a dog fight which is sadly what they were bred for


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

RasperAndy said:


> yes they are, Amstaffs were bred for the show ring, they look totally different from pit bulls


Yes but unless you want to argue the toss with Roger Mugford who is the expert in this feild AM Staffs are illegal as they are classes as "Show" APBT.
Therefore if this dog is an AM Staff its an illegal dog and can be seized and distroyed.

Why anyone would buy one of these dogs and put there lives at risk is beyond me. If people keep buying them the idiots will keep breeding them, most of which are nothing more than Back Yard Breeders just doing it for the money with no thought or care for the dog.

And just because people seem to think theres allot of APBT types around doesnt mean they will be around for long....


----------



## eminem (Feb 24, 2008)

my puppy is getting neutered so i wont be breed her


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

why do people have the right to say "this dog is illegal so we are going to kill it" nobody should have the right to take the poor animal's lives, I don't care if they are classed as 'dangerous' or not! they let people keep tigers and stuff, so why not pit bulls! poor dogs


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

That doesnt stop her from being illegal though does it? And at risk of being distroyed if found. I dont actually think your taking in the seriousness of that, for you or her. You know you could be looking at a fine as well as a prison sentence for owning an illegal dog?

Sarah how many people do you see walking round with tigers? 

As I have said before these dogs are banned for a reason, mainly due to the idiots who own them and want to own them, they are not responsable dog owners and put other people and animals at risk, and in the wrong hands these are dangerous dogs!


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I didnt say you see people walking around with tigers, but they are allowed to keep them, and they are gonna be much more dangerous than a dog if they escape!

I don't see any reason these dogs cannot be allowed to keep their lives but people are made to have a license to keep them and they should wear a muzzle while in public


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

People who keep wild animals have to have a licence and prove they are able to keep the animals safely.

Yes the same could be done for these dogs, but most of the people who own these dogs would not comply with the regulations to keep them (they have already proved that by continuing to bred them), they usually only own them for a couple of reasons, none making them responsable enough to own them.

Plus if you have ever seen one of these dogs in the wrong hands attacking another animal I dont think you would be so quick to say there not that dangerous.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

marthaMoo said:


> Yes but unless you want to argue the toss with Roger Mugford who is the expert in this feild AM Staffs are illegal as they are classes as "Show" APBT.
> Therefore if this dog is an AM Staff its an illegal dog and can be seized and distroyed.
> 
> Why anyone would buy one of these dogs and put there lives at risk is beyond me. If people keep buying them the idiots will keep breeding them, most of which are nothing more than Back Yard Breeders just doing it for the money with no thought or care for the dog.
> ...


aye he knows his stuff he did a lecture at my college was amazing



Sarah-Jayne said:


> why do people have the right to say "this dog is illegal so we are going to kill it" nobody should have the right to take the poor animal's lives, I don't care if they are classed as 'dangerous' or not! they let people keep tigers and stuff, so why not pit bulls! poor dogs


its sad but thats how it is...im hoping it changes but with ppl going round thinking they make them look tough i doubt it very much


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

POAGeckos said:


> sorry, but that is a BULLTERRIER not a pitbullterrier.


thats what i thought lol english bull terrier


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> thats what i thought lol english bull terrier


 lol yeah i was baffled when i saw that was too busy reading the rest tho


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Any dog has the potential to be dangerous if it is brought up that way


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> Any dog has the potential to be dangerous if it is brought up that way


 yeah it is they banned the pit to try halt dog fighting too not sure about the other breeds i belive they are fighters also
like the slogan goes: deed not breed


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

if amstaffs are bred to show, r they reg with the KC in the uk? or can only be shown in america?

i show but dont know alot about staffs as i just have spitz, my mates have staffs n show em but they have never mentioned amstaffs b4?


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> thats what i thought lol english bull terrier


 Yupp, just another illknowledged person.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

AM Staffs are not a recognised breed by the KC.
They are Show type APBT in America.
Bit like how we have Racing Greyhounds and Show Greyhounds, they look different but are the same breed.

So AM Staffies fall under the same laws as APBT's in this country.

Sarah the difference is the amount of damage different dogs can do, bit different being bitten by a Yorkie to a Bull Breed.

As I have said before I do own Bull Breeds and have worked with them in rescue for a while, and adore them. But I'm not silly, I am fully aware of what one of these dogs can do. And know they have to be in the right homes with the right owners for them to be good pets. Otherwise, well we all know what can happen.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

marthaMoo said:


> AM Staffs are not a recognised breed by the KC.
> They are Show type APBT in America.
> Bit like how we have Racing Greyhounds and Show Greyhounds, they look different but are the same breed.
> 
> ...


so they show them in america, so they are the show types but what are they different to? fighting dogs/gaurd dogs?

like show huskies are different to working huskys n show greyhounds are different to racing greyhounds if u know what i mean lol


----------



## eminem (Feb 24, 2008)

i wont be using my dog for fighting or breeding her she will be a family pet


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

eminem said:


> i wont be using my dog for fighting or breeding her she will be a family pet



Nobody is saying you will.. But by merely owning her and her being bred at all she is at risk. By being bred I mean HER being born, not that you will breed from her.. As if she is seen as a pit bull type she can be confiscated, you can be prosecuted..you can end up with a criminal record, and if she doesn't pass all their tests she will be destroyed.

People who breed these dogs in my opinion are irresponsible, as are the people who KNOWINGLY seek out the breed (not saying you have). Why anyone would want to put their dog at risk is beyond me.:bash:


----------



## eminem (Feb 24, 2008)

i seen a ad for a am staff so i got 1 i never kmow it was a pit


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

eminem said:


> i wont be using my dog for fighting or breeding her she will be a family pet


i didnt say u were i was asking a question wanted to know what the show ones were different from


----------



## MISSUNDERSTOOD (Nov 8, 2008)

*hi*

i contacted someone about a staff the other day then had a call saying it was free as it was a pit and the man owned it in london but had a nice house and didnt want the dog anymore 
he does look more like a pit as i know someone who has one i dont have nothing against the breed at all just be carefull thats all


----------



## eminem (Feb 24, 2008)

i love my puppy and my son love her to i will be bring the puppy up right


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

eminem said:


> i love my puppy and my son love her to i will be bring the puppy up right


r u n ur misses having a boy or have u already got a son?

congrats anyway


----------



## eminem (Feb 24, 2008)

i ave a son now and a girl on the way thanks


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

eminem said:


> i ave a son now and a girl on the way thanks


thats nice having one of each


----------



## eminem (Feb 24, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> thats nice having one of each


thanks i know


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

eminem said:


> i love my puppy and my son love her to i will be bring the puppy up right


 which is good to hear but doesnt mean jack if she gets seized ...they wont care whether shes a pet or not because of her TYPE...many many pets have already been taken because they are the TYPE ...i hope to god it doesnt happen to you


----------



## eminem (Feb 24, 2008)

ami_j said:


> which is good to hear but doesnt mean jack if she gets seized ...they wont care whether shes a pet or not because of her TYPE...many many pets have already been taken because they are the TYPE ...i hope to god it doesnt happen to you


so do i mate thanks mate


----------



## eminem (Feb 24, 2008)

here is a video of my puppy


----------



## eminem (Feb 24, 2008)

bump up


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

She is gorgas but as has been said please be careful who you tell about her breed if asked just say a long legged staff 

As you seem to love her to bits so would be devasting to you and your family for her to be siezed and destroyed 


As ami said people dont care or look at the fact they are loved family pets they are just bothered about destroying the "TYPE" dog


----------



## eminem (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Like I said unfortunatly your in the worst possible place to be owning a dog like that.
You need to contact Mel at Deed Not Breed for advice asap. Please dont think it wont happen to you and your dog, as it happened to allot of people who thought that, some ended up not getting there dogs back. Its better to get advice now than wait untill it might be too late.

Deed Not Breed - Deed Not Breed Contacts

Also I would remove her picture and that video from the internet.


----------



## eminem (Feb 24, 2008)

am taking my puppy to get her needles on thursday


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Register at the vets as a Staff x and please stop telling people shes a banned breed


----------



## eminem (Feb 24, 2008)

i told the vets it is a staff


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

OMG a pit! *Horrified*

Kill it before it eats a baby or something.


----------



## eminem (Feb 24, 2008)

i wont kill my puppy i love my pup i will be keeping her


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Crownan said:


> OMG a pit! *Horrified*
> 
> Kill it before it eats a baby or something.


 


I presume that was meant to be a joke even if it was in bad taste :bash:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

:censor:


Shell195 said:


> I presume that was meant to be a joke even if it was in bad taste :bash:


Ditto!! Some people....:devil:

on an animal forum aswell. :censor:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Where was the bad taste? Where was the joke?

Can you spot it yet?

lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

You must be one of those silly people that freak out at media coverage.Any dog is capable of killing a baby doesnt mean they will though. Its all down to how its brought up if it is taught that it is the lowest pack memeber then any children will be loved and protected. They are not born vicious


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Think they're extracting the urine coz everyone has assumed the pup is a pit bull?? I think i may have got ya crownan and it made me smile  Or maybe that's just my sense of humour!


----------



## eminem (Feb 24, 2008)

i love my puppy y will i kill her :devil:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

The thing is the authorities don't have to prove she is a 'pit type' to destroy her YOU have to prove she isn't. 
Please do bare in mind that this is a public internet site, where people who are not even members can view threads and pictures, and it just takes the wrong one to spot this thread and it could end in disaster. What people are trying to tell you, is that it would be better for your dog if there wasn't a thread like this one about her on a public internet site. She may not even have any pit at all in her, tbh I don't think she has, but isn't it better to be safe than sorry? I know you want to show your new pup off, I would too she's absolutely gorgeous!  But you do run the risk of having a knock at your door at some point, while this thread with her pictures and video's on with references to a her being a 'pit type' still exist


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

yeah...id request the thread be deleted and intro her without labelling her as something that shes prob not that could get her KILLED ...this is the truth harsh as it is


----------



## dragonboy08 (Aug 14, 2008)

eminem said:


> thanks i know


Hey just thought i would leave a message here and say your dog isn't a pit OR a am staff! The pub you have is 'known' as a king Stafford Bull Terrier! They are bigger in size then the uk staff's and get mixed up all the time for being a am staff. I have 2 uk staff's my friend has a king AND a am staff im more then happy to post pic's of all so you can see what they look like and make your own mind up but i promise that is by no means a am staff or pitbull. 

I run a staffy website www.freewebs.com/tornadosky your more then welcome to look at and ask my members on there what you think. other place's i would say have a look at would be www.bullbreedsonline.com there isn't anything these guys don't know 

ross


----------



## dragonboy08 (Aug 14, 2008)

*H* said:


> The thing is the authorities don't have to prove she is a 'pit type' to destroy her YOU have to prove she isn't.
> Please do bare in mind that this is a public internet site, where people who are not even members can view threads and pictures, and it just takes the wrong one to spot this thread and it could end in disaster. What people are trying to tell you, is that it would be better for your dog if there wasn't a thread like this one about her on a public internet site. She may not even have any pit at all in her, tbh I don't think she has, but isn't it better to be safe than sorry? I know you want to show your new pup off, I would too she's absolutely gorgeous!  But you do run the risk of having a knock at your door at some point, while this thread with her pictures and video's on with references to a her being a 'pit type' still exist


 
I do agree with what your saying about the wrong person and all that but from looking at the pic's only a moron will say that is a pit there's no way she is!! 

My staff is a k.c reg english staff her dad is uk champ and people keep telling me she's a pit!!! its the bloody media making rubbish up but watch this space as the itv will be doing a show on staff's in the very near future


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

*H* said:


> The thing is the authorities don't have to prove she is a 'pit type' to destroy her YOU have to prove she isn't.
> Please do bare in mind that this is a public internet site, where people who are not even members can view threads and pictures, and it just takes the wrong one to spot this thread and it could end in disaster. What people are trying to tell you, is that it would be better for your dog if there wasn't a thread like this one about her on a public internet site. She may not even have any pit at all in her, tbh I don't think she has, but isn't it better to be safe than sorry? I know you want to show your new pup off, I would too she's absolutely gorgeous!  But you do run the risk of having a knock at your door at some point, while this thread with her pictures and video's on with references to a her being a 'pit type' still exist


Totally agree!


You need to get hold of Deed Not Breed and have a chat to them.

As I have said your in a very risky place to be owning any "Type" dog. Liverpool is where it all kicked off and where most of the sizeures have taken place. So your best off getting advice now, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

gwinni said:


> Think they're extracting the urine coz everyone has assumed the pup is a pit bull?? I think i may have got ya crownan and it made me smile  Or maybe that's just my sense of humour!


WIN! :no1:



ami_j said:


> yeah...id request the thread be deleted and intro her without labelling her as something that shes prob not that could get her KILLED ...this is the truth harsh as it is


Bingo :2thumb:




Shell195 said:


> You must be one of those silly people that freak out at media coverage.Any dog is capable of killing a baby doesnt mean they will though. Its all down to how its brought up if it is taught that it is the lowest pack memeber then any children will be loved and protected. They are not born vicious


Fail :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Very tiresome:whistling2:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Very tiresome:whistling2:


Indeed you are, and jumped up and deluded too.

While I semi agree that it is down to training, the owners etc. Some dogs ARE/WERE bred to be viscious. This being a prime example. Any dog can be, some are more prone to it due to humans own intervention.

This thread is detrimental to MANY people, the owner, the dog, dog lovers, pit lovers etc.

All I was doing was making light of the farce that it always ends up being :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Crownan said:


> Indeed you are, and jumped up and deluded too.
> 
> While I semi agree that it is down to training, the owners etc. Some dogs ARE/WERE bred to be viscious. This being a prime example. Any dog can be, some are more prone to it due to humans own intervention.
> 
> ...


by some dogs are bred to be vicious? i hope you not reffering to pits in there lol...when used for fighting it was the dogs that didnt bite even with being in pain from the injuries they sustained that survived as these dogs were within the house, pits have a very high tolerance before they snap there was a study done and they got a good score higher than other dogs that are kept commonly i forget which though.. its the idiots treating them like status symbols and WANT them to be vicious...any breed would be the same its just because of the power of them


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thankyou Ami exactly brought up in a loving family with correct training ANY dog can be a wonderful pet
Mmm i seem to have found an annoying little itch, wonder what that could be:lol2:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Thankyou Ami exactly brought up in a loving family with correct training ANY dog can be a wonderful pet
> Mmm i seem to have found an annoying little itch, wonder what that could be:lol2:


Probably fleas off the dogs! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I agree that if brought up by the right people, any dog can be a wonderful pet, but theres your problem, its the humanz! And as we know, a lot of humans are frickin idiots, unfortunately we cant ban them! lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

At last we agree on something hun:lol2:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

i think shes definately a cross breed, she may have pit-bull in her but certainly not a full pit. 
did you get any paperwork with her at all?


----------



## eminem (Feb 24, 2008)

lizardloverrach said:


> i think shes definately a cross breed, she may have pit-bull in her but certainly not a full pit.
> did you get any paperwork with her at all?


no i naver got any paper work i dont care wot she is i will be give the dog a good home we will love her to bits


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

eminem said:


> no i naver got any paper work i dont care wot she is i will be give the dog a good home we will love her to bits


 no one is debating that just concerned what OTHERS may do


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> At last we agree on something hun:lol2:


Haha, I'm not a Cantankerous ALL the time, just most of it :blush:

I am, it would seem, a font wizard though :lol2:


----------



## eminem (Feb 24, 2008)

i took my puppy to the vets and thay told it was a sbt:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

eminem said:


> my new puppy diamond. can u all tell me if she is a am staff


Lovely looking pup!

Where are your toes??? haha


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:hmm:Wonders if Colin has a foot fetish:whistling2:


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Trillian said:


> Errm, IMO your Brandy doesn't look _anything_ like a pit bull terrier...:whistling2:


:lol2::no1: you might well whistle there sunshine :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> :hmm:Wonders if Colin has a foot fetish:whistling2:


Haha, Shell, kiss my...............feet! Haha
:lol2:


----------

